# 6 Beards and on video!!!!



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Linda G. said:


> I assume that's cause you have personal experience?? LOL
> 
> "Top 20 of all time"-now, that's hysterical. How do you know that? I assume you've already spent hours going through the records, right? And that's been confirmed? Where is this "Top 20" list? Cause of course, that's all that matters, isn't it, another record, another trophy...oh, and making sure someone makes money off the resource so we can all live our dream of hunting and fishing for a living...LOL
> 
> have another dose of ego and testesterone, boys...LOL



What's hysterical is how stupid your post sounds. Its not very hard to open a record book and see where you rank after your turkey has been scored. It took me all of about 2 minutes to figure out that mine ranked #36 all time when I shot him last spring. And it took me about the same amount of time to find that as of CBM's last published records after the end of the 2010 season this bird ranks #11 all time in the state!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kritterkiller (Nov 6, 2007)

HunterHads said:


> What's hysterical is how stupid your post sounds. Its not very hard to open a record book and see where you rank after your turkey has been scored. It took me all of about 2 minutes to figure out that mine ranked #36 all time when I shot him last spring. And it took me about the same amount of time to find that as of CBM's last published records after the end of the 2010 season this bird ranks #11 all time in the state!
> I
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I knew it wouldn't take long for someone to post this!! Nice work Hads!!!!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Let's just keep it about the hunt. I think it would have been a better post without the plugs but..too nice of a bird and story to dwell on that aspect.


Huge congrats to the OP!!!!!!!!!!

Fair Warning-No more personal attacks.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Very nice bird 

A good reminder of why I don't share anything here anymore. Better understood once I consider the source though.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Huge congrats to the op too! Huge accomplishment! 

Hopefully this thread gets cleaned up a little more still 


Have a good day all and congrats again to the OP. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats to the OP on an awesome freak of a bird! Can't wait to check out the video!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Congratulations on the giant bird...once in a lifetime trophy there!


----------

